# Calling out BlackArcher, 3dArcher, Taylor Co..and the rest of ya 20 arrow chumps.



## bowsmith (Apr 2, 2008)

It has come to my attention that there is a large group of smack-talking archers who seem to think they have a little bit of game.  Seems as though these "archers" only have the stamina to last 20 arrows.    And then...when they do miss their precious little 12 or 14 ring they come up with 1000 excuses as to why they missed.  So here we go, let's see if you guys really have archery in the blood, and got the game to back up your smack-talking.

90 Arrows at Gainesville Archery Club.  April 12th at 12:00 PM.  Heck, I'll even tell ya the yardages.  Can't get by without a 3d stool?  Ok, I'll give ya chairs and tents too.  Want to make it really interesting?  Throw another $5 into the pot and make some gas money if you really bring your game.

So whatta say?  Are ya'll just a bunch of 20 arrows chumps, or do you have what it takes to hang with the rest of us.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=188553


----------



## reylamb (Apr 2, 2008)

Rut-roh shaggy.................you are wearing your white pants for this shindig, correct?????????


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 2, 2008)

come down and shoot with us 
wait nevermind youll get mud on your white pants


----------



## jersey ga boy (Apr 2, 2008)

*call out*



bowsmith said:


> It has come to my attention that there is a large group of smack-talking archers who seem to think they have a little bit of game.  Seems as though these "archers" only have the stamina to last 20 arrows.    And then...when they do miss their precious little 12 or 14 ring they come up with 1000 excuses as to why they missed.  So here we go, let's see if you guys really have archery in the blood, and got the game to back up your smack-talking.
> 
> 90 Arrows at Gainesville Archery Club.  April 12th at 12:00 PM.  Heck, I'll even tell ya the yardages.  Can't get by without a 3d stool?  Ok, I'll give ya chairs and tents too.  Want to make it really interesting?  Throw another $5 into the pot and make some gas money if you really bring your game.
> 
> ...


90 arrows aint no problem!  but 20 is generally more than enough to have you leaving with your money in  OL JERSEY GA BOY'S POCKET! HOLLA


----------



## dmedd (Apr 2, 2008)

*re*



jersey ga boy said:


> 90 arrows aint no problem!  but 20 is generally more than enough to have you leaving with your money in  OL JERSEY GA BOY'S POCKET! HOLLA



YUP YUP .....what he said!!


----------



## jersey ga boy (Apr 2, 2008)

speaking from a  spectators exp. when it comes to 3-d archer it would be in your best intrest to keep yo money in yo pocket to avoid leaving lighter than you were when you arrived! holla


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 2, 2008)

*Your Prayers have been answered....*



bowsmith said:


> It has come to my attention Blah Blah Blah...Smack Smack...Blah Blahhhh....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=188553




Ok....I just got a phone call from my vertically challenged buddy White CoCo...
He said  "Did you log onto GON today?"
Yeah I am here ...Do you see the little green light...
What!  What! What!  What you want with the SPANKA

"Well You have just stirred up a hornet's nest Mr BowSmith skinny arrow shooting fella"  
We have a bone to pick, settle, hash out...You get the picture... you and I... 

I was silently planning to attend Gainesville...  FITA…900
Small dots long distances I am there…Gainesville is one of my favorite North Georgia Clubs...
But then you had to go stir up some smack....

Well buddy I have just added you to my "Sit Down List"

“The beatdown will commence and initiated with brute force and due diligence, prepare yourself for a Spanking” SPANKA


----------



## JC280 (Apr 2, 2008)

Excellent! I should be able to fill my truck with GAS after taking home the 900 round money pot. Nothing like Easy money!


----------



## jersey ga boy (Apr 2, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Ok....I just got a phone call from my vertically challenged buddy White CoCo...
> He said  "Did you log onto GON today?"
> Yeah I am here ...Do you see the little green light...
> What!  What! What!  What you want with the SPANKA
> ...


sounds like to me theres a storm ah brewing


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 2, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Ok....I just got a phone call from my vertically challenged buddy White CoCo...
> He said  "Did you log onto GON today?"
> Yeah I am here ...Do you see the little green light...
> What!  What! What!  What you want with the SPANKA
> ...





jersey ga boy said:


> sounds like to me theres a storm ah brewing





THIS IS A HURRIMACANE A BREWIN AND IT AINT GOOD  for mr bowsmith that is


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 2, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> THIS IS A HURRIMACANE A BREWIN AND IT AINT GOOD  for mr bowsmith that is



Hurricane?  Hurricane?  More like a gentle breeze...  Hope E-Z-R-A is bringing some back-up...cause someone is gonna have to bandage him up when I get done.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 2, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> "Well You have just stirred up a hornet's nest Mr BowSmith skinny arrow shooting fella"



You callin' me skinny?  or my arrows?   Either way, perfect for cuttin the cross wind.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 2, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> Hurricane?  Hurricane?  More like a gentle breeze...  Hope E-Z-R-A is bringing some back-up...cause someone is gonna have to bandage him up when I get done.



you better watch out us 3ders just might be able to shoot
there is something called the r 100 and you shoot 90 ha


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 2, 2008)

How about May 1st we shoot the inaugural Last Chance Archery Field Course...that's 112 arrows.  We can have a full FITA if you'd really like sometime...that's 144.  I'm trying to start ya'll off slow...


----------



## JC280 (Apr 2, 2008)

How about a head count? Who all is planning on showing up at the 900 round on April 12?


----------



## reylamb (Apr 2, 2008)

My money is on the rookie taking away everyone's gas money.........

Sadly, I will not be in attendance.......I will be headed out to convention land in Sin City.........


----------



## Lthomas (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh man.. I wish I was able.. I would do it just to teach you a lesson in manners and respect...


----------



## dmedd (Apr 2, 2008)

*re*



Lthomas said:


> Oh man.. I wish I was able.. I would do it just to teach you a lesson in manners and respect...


----------



## reylamb (Apr 2, 2008)

Lthomas said:


> Oh man.. I wish I was able.. I would do it just to teach you a lesson in manners and respect...



Won't work.......he is one of them thar high falutin...........Yankees from Michicken.....


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 2, 2008)

Lthomas said:


> Oh man.. I wish I was able.. I would do it just to teach you a lesson in manners and respect...



So what you're saying is I need to learn to respect my elders.  Ok, listen up all you OLD PEOPLE..I'm sorry if I offended you.  Now come get your medicine.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 2, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> I got about 4 to 6 peeps....



I think they'll be able to carry you off the field.


----------



## beretta (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## reylamb (Apr 2, 2008)

beretta said:


>



holy cow........look what the cat drug in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lthomas (Apr 2, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Won't work.......he is one of them thar high falutin...........Yankees from Michicken.....



Okay.. That splains a lot of things..


----------



## Lthomas (Apr 2, 2008)

dmedd said:


>



Easy bra.. Whats with the whip...


----------



## reylamb (Apr 2, 2008)

Now, yall take it easy on poor little smitty.........it took quite a while to get him to overcome his fear of snakes to shoot a 3D...............


----------



## snakers (Apr 3, 2008)

*ha ha*

wat does he think talking to all of us mega triple crown boys he cant do nothen he aint got the nerve to come or the gass money


----------



## Big Kuntry (Apr 3, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, You don whent and done it now.....OOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! Bless the child! lol. Don't do it Black Archer!!!!! Let him live to "pull" another day...lol.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 3, 2008)

*BowSmith...  You must me a Satist....*



Big Kuntry said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, You don whent and done it now.....OOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! Bless the child! lol. Don't do it Black Archer!!!!! Let him live to "pull" another day...lol.


Cruising for a bruising......  
Satist: The love of pain. (Yeah! I got your Meds)
UnSteady: The inability to hold still,  or Fear of The Spanka.
Six: The Fear of hitting the pin nock on my 30x which is burried in the X 
(Yeah! I am going to fat shaft ya at 230 fps.)

BK:-At this event my plan is to only beat him down something fierce...  
The final anialiation will take place up at the chicken house on the up coming field and Fita events...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 3, 2008)

I think that I can get a few to come. It will be a pleasure to shoot the event. Me and 3darcher, scotty, blackarcher, robin hood..Get sat down by bowsmith This should be amuseing!


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 3, 2008)

I've never done this type of scenario. But I can tell you that I'm a quick learner. So thank you for the invite. I look forward to the opportunity to broaden my abilities.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 3, 2008)

*What the....*



Taylor Co. said:


> I think that I can get a few to come. It will be a pleasure to shoot the event. Me and 3darcher, scotty, blackarcher, robin hood..Get sat down by bowsmith This should be amuseing!





3darcher said:


> I've never done this type of scenario. But I can tell you that I'm a quick learner. So thank you for the invite. I look forward to the opportunity to broaden my abilities.



Of course we will be happy to be there....
Just like practicing in our backyards
Find the dot and hit it..  Repeatidly!

But this joker is calling you out whats up with the 
"How is the wife and kids?"  
"Would you like some grey pou pon with that sandwich?

Do that on the other 900 thread...
This is a Smack Talking / Yo Moma thread...
And this Joker is calling us out....Now say something!


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 3, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Of course we will be happy to be there....
> Just like practicing in your backyard
> Find the dot and hit it..
> 
> ...



Remember the saying, "I can show you better than I can tell You"


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 3, 2008)

*ok...*



3darcher said:


> Remember the saying, "I can show you better than I can tell You"


I digress....


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 3, 2008)

3darcher said:


> Remember the saying, "I can show you better than I can tell You"



Attaboy Butch...better to remain silent than to dig yourself a hole.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 3, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> Attaboy Butch...better to remain silent than to dig yourself a hole.



Hmmm I cover the hole back-up so that there is a proper burial for you


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 3, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> Attaboy Butch...better to remain silent than to dig yourself a hole.



On April 12 
The cards will be dealt

AT 12 noon
I'll be there with the Legion of Doom

This 20 arrow chump
will leave you feelin like Forrest Gump

Oh, Bowsmith, you need not repent
Forget about archery, you're a golf course superintendent

And yes, I'll have my white pants and Gilligan's hat
sharp as a tack and all that


----------



## dmedd (Apr 3, 2008)

*re*

I would love to come but I don't have any white pants. All of mine are blue or camo.


----------



## Lthomas (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey.. You guys will look kewl shooting with this..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=188459


----------



## Lthomas (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh Yea.. Happy Bday 3Darcher.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 3, 2008)

*BowSmith....There is a Sign Up Sheet....For your hide..*

We be "The coalation of South of Bowsmith" have happily accepted your challenge.  
Unfortunately you have more that stirred up a hornet’s nest.
Several of the gents has bombarded me for info on this shoot and I have happily obliged 
and recruited them to  accompany me to witness your BeatDown first hand..

Prepare for the BeatDown!   SPANKA

20 Peeps Strong


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 3, 2008)

BA - Tell them to contact JC280 so he can get a count of how many caskets we'll need. 

Ah 3dArcher...or should I call ya M&M...or was that Vanilla Ice? (yes, I know it's spelled Eminem..I am from Michigan too after all)  I hope your shooting is better than your rhymes.


----------



## GaBear (Apr 3, 2008)

Boy I'm just glad he didn't put "Bear" name on this thread or I may have to go can collecting to get enough money to shoot.


----------



## JC280 (Apr 3, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> We be "The coalation of South of Bowsmith" have happily accepted your challenge.
> Unfortunately you have more that stirred up a hornet’s nest.
> Several of the gents has bombarded me for info on this shoot and I have happily obliged
> and recruited them to  accompany me to witness your BeatDown first hand..
> ...




I would like to get a head count if at all possible. Not just for body bags but make the registration process go a little easier for me.

Jonathan


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 4, 2008)

*Yeah ..Iread between the lines...*



JC280 said:


> I would like to get a head count if at all possible. Not just for body bags but make the registration process go a little easier for me.
> 
> Jonathan



Inquiries were made..headcount 8..


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 4, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> BA - Tell them to contact JC280 so he can get a count of how many caskets we'll need.
> 
> Ah 3dArcher...or should I call ya M&M...or was that Vanilla Ice? (yes, I know it's spelled Eminem..I am from Michigan too after all)  I hope your shooting is better than your rhymes.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 4, 2008)

JC280 said:


> I would like to get a head count if at all possible. Not just for body bags but make the registration process go a little easier for me.
> 
> Jonathan



 He said body bags. JC280, I am sure that you can sit me down and I can take that just fine..


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 5, 2008)

*Bringing this back to the Top..You not getting off that easy*

Bombardment:-  All those emails and phone calls  
from "Archers South of BowSmith" .

The number one question on all their minds was
"He is calling you out what you going to do"?
My reply "SPANK HIM!"


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 5, 2008)

Come one, come all.  Form a line and I'll take you down one by one.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 5, 2008)

*I think this one is for you....*

Two days ago, a friend of mine,
Ask to make this archery rhyme.
So I Got my Laptop and start plucking away,
Five minutes later this is what I had to say.

Pulled Up to the shoot in my Cadillac,
Mathews in hand, GoldTip on my Hat.
My theme music banging, on my woofers in the back.
Honey by my side, ready to jump in my lap.

Where is that Smack Talking  BowSmith  Chump?
He’s hiding behind Fat Boys, Now come get your Lumps
“Was your Stupid idea to Challenge Spanka”  Says Gump..
“Motrin be your friend after you get Thumped"

 Again and again you are feeling the pain
“X’s” my friend you can’t even hit a ten
Limb bolts backing out I am hearing that again
Nah! Bra you used that excuse at Cumming

Ninety Arrows later the contest is through
You Got Spanked by the Spanka with the Ole Black and Blue.
Don’t You know my theme song, or should I play it for you.
“Spanking everywhere I go” Now you Know that Its True!

Run along Run along singing my theme song.
Run back to ten Metres that is where you belong.
Meet your buddies there you are not the first one.
They too are listed at www.I- Got-Spanked.com


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't use Fatboys...Nanos are my arrows for FITA/Field/3d.  I believe when we shot together at Cumming a few weeks ago, I spanked you pretty handedly.   My Airborne is rocking and rolling, and ready to drop another bomb on you.


----------



## reylamb (Apr 6, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> I don't use Fatboys...Nanos are my arrows for FITA/Field/3d.  I believe when we shot together at Cumming a few weeks ago, I spanked you pretty handedly.   My Airborne is rocking and rolling, and ready to drop another bomb on you.


That is all well and good.......until your airborn has Mike Lee problems!!!!!!!!!!!  He had to put another set of axles on in TX.....I am not sure what is going on with his stuff....


----------



## GaBear (Apr 6, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> I don't use Fatboys...Nanos are my arrows for FITA/Field/3d.  I believe when we shot together at Cumming a few weeks ago, I spanked you pretty handedly.   My Airborne is rocking and rolling, and ready to drop another bomb on you.



Now.... Now....... Bowsmith You and BA had a major distraction that day if I recall. I just think that BA got more distracted than you did by my presence. Thats the reason the Spanka got Spanked.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 6, 2008)

*I could go into the archives....but I won't*



GaBear said:


> Now.... Now....... Bowsmith You and BA had a major distraction that day if I recall. I just think that BA got more distracted than you did by my presence. Thats the reason the Spanka got Spanked.



2008 cumming We met..and you won fair and square... 
 No excuses...  I won't call it a spanking....but  you did win..

The upcoming event may prove to be a little different...  
I am currently short 3 55 series Gold tip pro hunters....  
so i am scrambling for shafts.....bu t i will be there

see you then


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes GaBear...I have a powerful mind.  It has obviously helped though, since shooting with you last weekend I was the only person to have an up score.  Thanks GaBear!


----------



## lovinlife (Apr 8, 2008)

*Lol*

this is some funny stuff here, keep us informed on who kicks whos butt.


----------



## JC280 (Apr 8, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> 2008 cumming We met..and you won fair and square...
> No excuses...  I won't call it a spanking....but  you did win..
> 
> The upcoming event may prove to be a little different...
> ...




Don't worry about bringing more than 6 arrows. You don't have to worry about your arrows getting hit when they are in the red......... so, you should be ok.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 9, 2008)

JC280 said:


> Don't worry about bringing more than 6 arrows. You don't have to worry about your arrows getting hit when they are in the red......... so, you should be ok.



  I ordered a dozen pins and two dozen nocks.  Hope I have enough...the gold can get a little crowded sometimes.


----------



## JC280 (Apr 10, 2008)

Two days away from the big show down and I'm a little supprised at how quite the smack has gotten. The reality of the situation must be setting in for some I suppose..........


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 10, 2008)

I saw where BA posted a little smack last night, but must have wimped out because he deleted it shortly after posting it.  I saw it though BA....


----------

